# Attaching hooks to aluminum siding



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wrbrb said:


> We got some string lights for the back yard (like everyone else on our block) and I bought some “siding clips” to attach them - the kind with a curved side that you slip under the lip of the siding and holds on mostly via tension. They worked to get the lights hung, but barely. They seem to be under a lot of tension and one popped out at one point.
> 
> I’m thinking it’s a better idea to go with screw/bolt eye/hooks, whatever those are called, but I’m concerned about attaching them properly so they have something to grip into.
> 
> ...


 Yep, you have too much weight on those flimsy hooks, imagine a flock of 50 birds all sitting on your wires, it's gonna fail.

I suggest that you locate a stud, and run real anchoring screw hooks into studs. 

a 2 inch reach into the siding and stud should be sufficient. 

Get the kind with a rubber seal that seals the hole, so water does not get in, in a rain.


ED


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks. I should be able to hit the studs on the garage side since they’re exposed and I can transfer the measurements. The other side might be a bit of trial and error, unfortunately. Any idea what the official name of those hooks with rubber are called?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You should be using the eye on the back of the light.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wrbrb said:


> Thanks. I should be able to hit the studs on the garage side since they’re exposed and I can transfer the measurements. The other side might be a bit of trial and error, unfortunately. Any idea what the official name of those hooks with rubber are called?



I searched Home Depot .com Could not find them.

But, I would try some of these.

OOK 2-1/4 in. White Vinyl Cup Hook (10-Pack)-534267 - The Home Depot

And get regular O rings to fit the shaft, and seal between the flange and siding.

ED


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Turns out the vinyl hooks at Home Depot linked above are 2 1/2” overall length including the hook part. I didn’t think those would be quite long enough (maybe they would have), so I went with some 5” long (3 1/2” were sold out) 1/4” lag bolt hooks with 1/4” washers. Found a stud, will finish them tomorrow and make sure each one is hanging from an eye by a bulb instead of the cable itself.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Aluminum moves a bit with temperature, having one hole in it is fine, it can still move in each direction. 2 holes with out any slack may cause some rippling in the siding.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> Aluminum moves a bit with temperature, having one hole in it is fine, it can still move in each direction. 2 holes with out any slack may cause some rippling in the siding.


That makes sense. With more than one book per panel, would you recommend removing each hook and drilling larger holes in the siding, then sliding the washer back over the hole (with or without some silicone caulk) if the stud is carrying the load anyway?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wrbrb said:


> Turns out the vinyl hooks at Home Depot linked above are 2 1/2” overall length including the hook part. I didn’t think those would be quite long enough (maybe they would have), so I went with some 5” long (3 1/2” were sold out) 1/4” lag bolt hooks with 1/4” washers. Found a stud, will finish them tomorrow and make sure each one is hanging from an eye by a bulb instead of the cable itself.
> 
> View attachment 652546



That will work fine.

I thought of those also, just could not figure how the washer will be tight enough to prevent a leak.

Are they going to be tight, or just siliconed down?


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

wrbrb said:


> That makes sense. With more than one book per panel, would you recommend removing each hook and drilling larger holes in the siding, then sliding the washer back over the hole (with or without some silicone caulk) if the stud is carrying the load anyway?


If you have paper behind the siding i would want a bigger hole and not worry about water. Or put silicone on the bolt so it seals to the paper.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

The washers fit fairly snugly on the hooks, I thought I would apply silicone caulk to them and then slide against the siding and let dry like that.

I’m not sure if there’s paper under the siding, I’ll have to figure out how to check.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Sure you have aluminum siding sure looks like steel to me. Looks like the galvanize coating in that spot where paint is missing. I would drill the hole little larger the use a good caulk around it. ,Not silicone though.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

There was some question if it was steel in a different thread, but a fairly strong magnet wouldn’t stick to it, so I assume it’s aluminum?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks very much like STEEL siding, are you sure that it is Aluminum?

Try a magnet , see if it sticks, if so, it is STEEL.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> That looks very much like STEEL siding, are you sure that it is Aluminum?
> 
> Try a magnet , see if it sticks, if so, it is STEEL.
> 
> ...


I see that you beat me to it.

How did it drill, as soft, or as a harder material?

try to catch some of the drill cuttings, and try another magnet, or two to see if they stick.


ED


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

wrbrb said:


> There was some question if it was steel in a different thread, but a fairly strong magnet wouldn’t stick to it, so I assume it’s aluminum?


Remember that thread now. Funny even where you drilled it looks metal.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

Well, I took a strong magnet and touched it to the refrigerator - check. a heavy steel door - check. Siding puller tool - check.

Scrapes on the siding where the paint is gone, nothing. back of the siding at the bottom edge of the house, nothing. Haven’t tried the filings from drilling yet. There are a couple rust spots, but only around where other old metal contacts the siding (hooks, screws, etc). They took a couple seconds to drill through with cheap standard wood drill bits. Most of them are backed with that 1/4” thick fibrous stuff, but not the one at the bottom near the ground where I tested the magnet. I think it has to be aluminum?


----------

